# Happy 4th of July to You Guys!!!



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Just want to wish everyone a very Happy 4th of July. Hope you (your families) enjoy it and stay safe!
Keep those critters safe this time of year.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks DDFN!
Happy 4th everyone!!! :july: :fireworks: :flag:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*HAPPY 4TH OF JULY EVERYBODY!!!!* :july: :fireworks:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

:fireworks: :flag: :july: Happy 4th of July everyone! Remember what it's for! :july: :flag: :fireworks:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

HAPPY 4th EVERYONE!  I hope you all have a great, and safe time celebrating! 

We'll be home celebrating this year, normally I go up to Indiana to visit family, but all the fireworks around them have been cancelled and our shelter reservation at the park I believe was moved to Labor Day weekend - when they plan to light the fireworks.
I'm so sad, this is a holiday I love to share with my family. 
There is a no burn/no firework ban in our area, but the county officials will still do fireworks at designated areas, so we may still go and watch fireworks.

Happy Birthday America


----------



## jbreithaupt (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Fourth Everyone!! I have to work today but I hope for a nice, event-free day. It sucks cause we have a burn band going on here in Louisiana so no one can shoot fireworks!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

:stars: Happy 4th of July! :stars: 

Today, let's remember all of the brave men who have given their lives for our well being throughout this nation's history.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:july: :july: :flag: :fireworks: 

Happy and safe 4th to everyone.... :grouphug:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY EVERYONE!!! :cart: :july: :fireworks: :flag: :cowboy: :rose: :rainbow:  :cheers: :july: :flag:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

37 yeas ago today I was in the hospital; giving birth to our son. 
He was an adult before he admitted that, through his childhood, he thought the parades and fireworks were for him. :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: 
My son-in-law shares his birthday with the US as well so we are used to Fourth of July parties. (I have no idea how many flag decorated cakes I have baked over the years.) 
Have a safe, good one everybody!!!!! 
:fireworks: :july: :flag: :fireworks:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:flag: 
Happy 4th! 
Thanks to all who keep our country free!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

:fireworks: :fireworks: :flag: :july: :july: :july: :flag: :fireworks: :fireworks:


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Did anyone see San Diego's firework show? A computer glich made all the fireworks go off 5 minutes before the show was supposed to start.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Thanks DDFN!
> Happy 4th everyone!!! :july: :fireworks: :flag:


You're Welcome :wink: 

Luvmyherd: You should have known those parades were all for him!?!?!?! How dare you tell him other wise! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

DDFN said:


> Luvmyherd: You should have known those parades were all for him!?!?!?! How dare you tell him other wise! :laugh:


 :slapfloor: :ROFL:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>You should have known those parades were all for him!?!?!?!<<<
As far as I am concerned....................they are!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> >>>You should have known those parades were all for him!?!?!?!<<<
> As far as I am concerned....................they are!!


See! This reverse-reverse-reverse psychology works after all :laugh:

If I had kids (human kids that is) I would throw them a parade, have fireworks, cakes and pony rides :laugh:

I actually watched the neighbors little girl earlier and let her play with the mini. She kept calling him a pony so my mini is now a pony. :laugh:

JOY glad you liked it. :wink:


----------

